# Microsoft announces Upload Outreach Program, offering Xbox One consoles and games to streamers



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft announces Upload Outreach Program, offering Xbox One consoles and games to streamers*

It would seem that Microsoft recognises the importance of YouTubers in the gaming market, as it announces the Upload Outreach Program. This will see a free console, free games, and a year of Xbox Live Gold go to 20 aspiring streamers.










Calling it a ‘program’ seems a little off, as it’s really more of a competition. If you want to win all you need do is create a one-minute video about an Xbox 360 or Xbox One game you love. Then, keeping with the point of the competition, you put it online and send the link to Microsoft. Full details and the necessary information can be found on the official site.

The closing date is September 15. There are 20 console bundles to be won, each worth approximately £1322($2058). Nice.

It’s a savvy move from Microsoft as the influence of streamers only continues to grow. This is set to carry on into the next generation as both Xbox One and PS4 will let you record gameplay clips and upload them to the ‘net, or stream gameplay live through the Twitch app.

Source: VG24/7


----------

